# Classic/BC Raids - Raidtermine Sammelthread



## Shaila (5. Juli 2010)

Hallo Welt, 

hiermit starten die Bewahrer der Lehren ihre ersten Aktivitäten noch vor Cataclysm. In erster Linie will ich mit diesem Thread allerdings Interessenten an Classic und BC Raid finden.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Allgemeines:* 

Die Raids sollen immer am Sonntag ab 14:00 Uhr stattfinden und solange gehen, wie Lust und Zeit vorhanden ist. Im Moment bin ich noch am Überlegen, ob ich jedes Wochenende 3 andere Instanzen auf den Plan stelle, da man sonst ziemlich lange am Stück spielen müsste. Möglicherweise packe ich den Samstag auch noch mit rein als Raidtag. Eine Lister der Instanzen, welche auf dem Plan stehen, findet ihr weiter unten. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Allgemeines (2): * 

Auch wenn das nicht das Ziel der regelmäßigen Raids ist, so will ich bei der Gelegenheit gleichzeitig Werbung machen, Werbung für die "Bewahrer der Lehren". Mit dem Start von Cataclysm will der kleine Haufen aus Mitgliedern und Interessierten aus der Gilde etwas Großes erschaffen. Wir sehen uns als eine Allroundgilde an und wir wollen Classic und BC Raids mit zu unseren Aktivitäten zählen. 

*Wenn ihr mehr über uns erfahren wollt, dann folgt doch bitte diesem Link hier: * 

=> http://bewahrerderlehren.jimdo.com/ 

Leute, die jetzt schon Mitglieder in unserer Gilde werden wollen oder schon sind und an den Raids teilnehmen, werden in jedem Fall bevorzugt werden, sowohl bei der Auswahl, als auch bei Mounts/Legendarys und gewöhnlichen Items. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Auf dem Raidplan stehen folgende Instanzen:* 

*Classic:* 

Der Geschmolzene Kern (MC) = 40 Spieler 
Zul'Gurub (ZG) = 
Pechschwingenhort (BWL) = 

*Burning Crusade:* 

Karazhan (Kara) = 10 Spieler 
Zul'Aman (ZA) = 10 Spieler 
Festung der Stürme (FDS) = 25 Spieler 
Der Sonnenbrunnen (SW) = 25 Spieler 

Es wird keine bestimmte Reihenfolge für die Instanzen geben. Es werden immer mal andere gemacht werden. 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Raidzeiten:* 

Sonntag => Start 14:00 Uhr bis Open End 
Samstag (Eventuell) => Start 17:00 Uhr bis Open End 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Vorraussetzungen:* 

*Classic Instanzen:* 

- Mindestlevel 60 
- Prequest (Vorquest) vorhanden für den Geschmolzenen Kern (MC) sowie den Pechschwingenhort (BWL) (Nicht unbedingt erforderlich falls ein Hexer vorhanden ist aber gewünscht) 

*Burning Crusade Instanzen:* 

- Mindestlevel 70 
- Flugmount für Festung der Stürme 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*Lootregeln:* 

*Classic Instanzen:* 

*Geschmolzener Kern:* 

- Normales Würfeln auf sämtliche grüne/rare/epische Drops per "RND - Funktion". Alles von 60 - 69 hat erhöhtes Anrecht auf normale Ausrüstung. 
- "RND 50" bei "Second Bedarf" 
- Die Rufgegenstände "Feuerkern", "Lavakern" sowie "Blut des Berges" gehen an den Raidleiter und werden am Ende des Raids verteilt (Keine Ausgabe an alles unter 80) 
- Die Rezepte müssen sofort erlernt werden, sobald es jemand durch Würfeln gewinnt. Dazu muss derjenige erst seinen Beruf vor dem Erlernen und dann nach dem Erlernen posten (Keine Ausgabe an alles unter 80) 
- Keine Ausgabe von legendären Gegenständen an alles unter 80 
- Es darf jeder aud die legendären Gegenstände würfeln, wer es tragen kann 
- Der Sulfuronblock ist Free for All (FFA) ; Jeder darf darauf würfeln, esseidenn man kann nachweisen, dass man ihn für etwas bestimmtes benötigt 
- Das Kernleder wird vom Raidleader gesammelt und am Ende verteilt 

*Zul'Gurub:* 

- Normales Würfeln auf sämtliche grüne/rare/epische Drops per "RND - Funktion". Alles von 60 - 69 hat erhöhtes Anrecht auf normale Ausrüstung. 
- "RND 50" bei "Second Bedarf" 
- Münzen Free for all (FFA) 
- Schmuckstücke werden vom Raidleader gesammelt und am Ende verteilt 
- Keine Ausgabe von Rufgegenständen an alles unter 80 
- Mounts werden nur an 80iger vergeben 
- Die Rezepte müssen sofort erlernt werden, sobald es jemand durch Würfeln gewinnt. Dazu muss derjenige erst seinen Beruf vor dem Erlernen und dann nach dem Erlernen posten (Keine Ausgabe an alles unter 80) 

*Pechschwingenhort:* 

- Normales Würfeln auf sämtliche grüne/rare/epische Drops per "RND - Funktion". Alles von 60 - 69 hat erhöhtes Anrecht auf normale Ausrüstung. 
- "RND 50" bei "Second Bedarf" 
- Die Rezepte müssen sofort erlernt werden, sobald es jemand durch Würfeln gewinnt. Dazu muss derjenige erst seinen Beruf vor dem Erlernen und dann nach dem Erlernen posten (Keine Ausgabe an alles unter 80) 
- Das Erz wird vom Raidleader gesammelt und am Ende verteilt (Nur an Leute, die es benötigen und dies auch nachweißen können) 

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 

*BC Instanzen:* 

*Karazhan:* 

- Normales Würfeln auf sämtliche grüne/rare/epische Drops per "RND - Funktion". Alles von 70 - 79 hat erhöhtes Anrecht auf normale Ausrüstung. 
- "RND 50" bei "Second Bedarf" 
- Die Rezepte müssen sofort erlernt werden, sobald es jemand durch Würfeln gewinnt. Dazu muss derjenige erst seinen Beruf vor dem Erlernen und dann nach dem Erlernen posten (Keine Ausgabe an alles unter 80) 
- Keine Ausgabe vom Mount an alles unter 80 

*Zul'Aman:* 

- Normales Würfeln auf sämtliche grüne/rare/epische Drops per "RND - Funktion". Alles von 70 - 79 hat erhöhtes Anrecht auf normale Ausrüstung. 
- "RND 50" bei "Second Bedarf" 
- Die Rezepte müssen sofort erlernt werden, sobald es jemand durch Würfeln gewinnt. Dazu muss derjenige erst seinen Beruf vor dem Erlernen und dann nach dem Erlernen posten (Keine Ausgabe an alles unter 80) 
- Keine Ausgabe von Hexerstecken an alles unter 80 (Aufgrund vom Pet "Mojo") 
- Timerun 

*Festung der Stürme:* 

- Normales Würfeln auf sämtliche grüne/rare/epische Drops per "RND - Funktion". Alles von 70 - 79 hat erhöhtes Anrecht auf normale Ausrüstung. 
- "RND 50" bei "Second Bedarf" 
- Die Rezepte müssen sofort erlernt werden, sobald es jemand durch Würfeln gewinnt. Dazu muss derjenige erst seinen Beruf vor dem Erlernen und dann nach dem Erlernen posten (Keine Ausgabe an alles unter 80) 
- Keine Ausgabe vom Mount an alles unter 80 

*Sunwell:* 

- Normales Würfeln auf sämtliche grüne/rare/epische Drops per "RND - Funktion". Alles von 70 - 79 hat erhöhtes Anrecht auf normale Ausrüstung. 
- "RND 50" bei "Second Bedarf" 
- Die Rezepte müssen sofort erlernt werden, sobald es jemand durch Würfeln gewinnt. Dazu muss derjenige erst seinen Beruf vor dem Erlernen und dann nach dem Erlernen posten (Keine Ausgabe an alles unter 80) 
- Keine Ausgabe vom legendären Bogen an unter 80


----------



## Shaila (13. Juli 2010)

/push

Der erste Raidtag war ein toller Erfolg, ohne große Probleme haben wir die Festung der Stürme bezwungen, wo doch tatsächlich im ersten Run das Mount gedroppt ist. Wenn das mal kein gutes Zeichen ist. Danach musste Archimonde ins Gras beisen und schließlich auch Illidan. Ohne größere Lootstreiterein und der Gleichen ging alles relativ locker von statten, auch wenn zwischen den Raids oft sehr viele raus sind, aber ich denke, mit der Zeit wird es sich normalisieren.


----------



## Shaila (15. Juli 2010)

/push


----------

